# 61 inch Akai Dlp



## kindabummed (Jun 19, 2015)

I was given a 61 inch dlp tv.It looked great for a few days,then it was not nearly ad sharp.It is also a little dark.I had to unplug it when the tuner froze.When aI plugged it back in the clock needed to be reset.I saw that it was made in 1996.I looked up parts online and the bulb and the chip are $200 each.I can buy an external tuner for under $40.What if anything should I do?


----------

